# problema doppio processo stesso programma!!!!

## talex

Salve, ho un piccolo problema, ma molto fastidioso. Quando lancio due o più processi dello stesso programma, dal secondo in poi mi accade che le finestre in certi casi non appaiono e il cursore del mouse rimane su occupato mentre sulla barra dei processi rimane attivo e visibile la relativa icona. Questo per qualche secondo, dopodichè scompare tutto e rimane aperto solo il primo processo.

In certi casi invece i processi dal secondo in poi rimangono aperti ma al loro avvio rimane sempre per qualche secondo il cursore del mouse di occupato e n+1 icone sulla barra dei processi rispetto a quelli aperti. Quest'ultimo caso è quello di mozilla-firefox. (ho notato però che se da una finestra di firefox premo CTRL+n si apre una seconda finestra di firefox normalmente)

Devo dire che questa è una cosa molto fastidiosa perchè se per esempio clicco su un mp3 da ascoltare e si apre il programma associato facendo partire la musica e poi ne clicco su un altro, (il tutto da konqueror) il secondo mp3 rilancia di nuovo il programma associato facendo la strana cosa descritta sopra facendo crashare a volte l'applicazione.

Di che problema si tratta? Premetto che uso Gentoo già da diverso tempo e non sono proprio uno alle prime armi. Il sistema al momento in cui scrivo è aggiornato. All'inizio ho formulato 2 ipotesi:

1) I processi facendo riferimento allo stesso programma non sono in grado di stanziare nella memoria due aree completamente indipendenti della stessa applicazione associata (e a questo punto credo che ci potrebbe essere per esempio un'opzione del kernel da spuntare o togliere )

2) il problema è nella gestione dei processi di kde (e a questo problema non saprei proprio nemmeno formulare un'ipotesi di correzzione)

Tra l'altro vorrei sapere se qualcun altro se non tutti hanno questo problema e mi sembra strano che nessuno lo posti sul forum.

Non ditemi che la cosa è assolutamente normale e che non c'è niente da fare perchè non sarebbe davvero plausibile!!!

L'ho postato in questa sezione perchè mi risulterebbe più difficile spiegarlo in inglese e anche perchè conto sulle capacità di noi italiani di risolvere problemi informatici che non siano legati a Windows!!!! Perciò spero che qualcuno sia d'aiuto a me e a tutti quelli che hanno il medesimo problema e che credono che 500 per un sistema operativo di seconda scelta non ne valgono proprio la pena. 

GRAZIE in anticipo per tutte le vostre risposte!!!!

----------

## 102376

i programmi vengoni divisi in due penso: quelli che deve rimanere aperta una sola istanza,

da quello che ho capito io , kde(DE) si accorge che hai cliccato + volte sulla stessa icona (programma), quindi è intelligente e non ne fa partire un altra.

quello che rimana il cursore in attesa capita anche a me ed è sempre successo.

altra cosa per i prog 

stessa cosa per firefox anche a me fa sta cosa n+1. una cosa è aprire una nuova finestra da crtl+n, un altra è aprire nuovamente il programma

per il problema degli mp3 se usi per esempio amarok, io gli ho detto che quando clicco mi viene aggiunto nella playlist, quindi se il prog è aperto viene aggiunto, altrimenti prima lo apre e poi aggiunge. nessun crash.

----------

## djinnZ

quale programma? tutti? non è possibile. Hai verificato i processi attivi o ti riferisci all'istanza sulla barra delle applicazioni? Per firefox non è normale.

Se è solo il player mp3 può essere un problema di risorse (la prima istanza istanza si appropria del device e la seconda attende che si liberi finchè non muore) o di arts (che non riesce ad accettare più istanze in ingresso, tanto resta una ciofeca più di esd ed è quanto dire)

sei su hardened?

----------

## 102376

ti sbagli, anche a me da lo stesso problema, non va in crash firefox ma nella barra di kde si istanziano una in piu' che poi scompare

----------

## talex

No, non è un problema di arts o di audio in cui la seconda istanza aspetta che si liberi il device. E' proprio un problema puro di gestione dei processi. Quello del lettore mp3 era solo un esempio (perchè per cambiare mp3 da ascoltare devo aprirlo dalla applicazione stessa e non posso cliccare sullo stesso direttamente senza che ci sia conflitto tra processi?) Per rispondere a zocram non vorrei contraddirti ma di un programma devo essere libero di aprire quante istanze io voglia. E' vero che per certi programmi esiste un algoritmo intelligente che blocca tutte le successive istanze diverse dalla prima ma questa cosa puo' valere per esempio per amarok (in cui tra l'altro penso di ricordare che c'è proprio una casella nelle sue proprietà da spuntare per questa cosa) in modo che blocchi l'esecuzione del file musicale per eseguirne un altro nella stessa istanza ma non avrebbe proprio senso in firefox (perchè per aprire una seconda finestra di firefox devo premere CTRL+n e non posso cliccare di nuovo sull'icona?) Avevo provato Ubuntu tempo fa e questo problema non esisteva proprio!! E' vero che usa l'interfaccia GNOME, ma allora devo presumere che sia proprio un problema di Kde? Tra l'altro per esempio aMSN mi istanzia tutti processi che voglio senza nessun problema e lo stesso konqueror (per fortuna!). Ma allora è un problema di programmazione legato ai singoli programmi?

----------

## 102376

scusa ma allora non ho capito.......... a te dopo che hai aperto firefox se clicchi nuovamente nella icona ti si apre una nuova istanza o ti rimane in attesa???

perchè a me si apre ma in + viene aggiunto un altra nella barra che poi scompare. ma la instanza di firefox si apre

EDIT: stavo guardando sta cosa, a me sta cosa capita solo con firefox

----------

## talex

ok, per firefox mi accade la stessa cosa e diciamo che il problema è limitato (il fatto del cursore di occupato e l'n+1 icone sulla barra delle applicazioni è comunque anomalo e fastidioso) ma è piu' grave per altri programmi (come descritto sopra)

----------

## 102376

che macchina hai?? quanta ram???

ho fatto un po di prove e prima di avere crash devo aprire tante instanze,

----------

## talex

Ho un Amd64 3500+ con 1GB di ram........ma non credo sia da ricercare nelle caratteristiche hardware il problema (tra l'altro il problema dell'apertura di più files multimediali da konqueror è davvero insopportabile che sia amarok o kplayer,ecc il problema è sempre lo stesso.. conflitto di istanze!)

----------

## 102376

avevo il dubbio che la macchiana fosse vecchiotta, tutto qui......

ma non è questo il caso.

----------

## djinnZ

Dunque: per il programma dell'mp3 è un problema di configurazione. Si vede che kde è configurato per avviare il lettore con una nuova istanza invece di aggiungerlo alla playlist. E questo è un problema di configurazione delle associazioni in konqueror.

Per firefox la cosa è differente perchè è il programma che dovrebbe verificare se c'è già una sessione attiva ed aprire una nuova finestra od un nuovo tab o sostituire la finestra attuale. O cè un problema di configurazione interno o funziona male.

Quindi ricontrolla da linea di comando se c'è qualche messaggio di errore. Sia kde che gnome non fanno altro che chiamare il prgramma associato quando clicchi su un file, se è associato al programma sbagliato o con i parametri sbagliati il risultato è quello che è. Alcuni programmi (OOo, firefox, Koffice etc.) hanno una propria capacità di gestire più finestre da più incazioni e non è normale che facciano diversamente.

Da quello che ho capito hai entrambi i problemi.

----------

## talex

Se lancio ad esempio firefox da terminale il processo va subito in background e non posso vedere l'output (e guarda caso il problema dell'istanza non me lo da).....come posso fare?

Tra l'altro mi sembra di capire che nel tuo pc non hai questo problema, come l'hai impostato?

----------

## djinnZ

 *talex wrote:*   

> Se lancio ad esempio firefox da terminale il processo va subito in background e non posso vedere l'output (e guarda caso il problema dell'istanza non me lo da).....come posso fare?

 

La segnalazione dell'istanza è collegata a kde. Se non ricordo male all'evento di selezione corrisponde in sequenza l'apertura del tag nella barra dei processi, la trasformazione dell'icona del mouse in clessidra, esecuzione del comando collegato.

Su un sistema molto lento riesci propriamente a vederlo.

 *talex wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro mi sembra di capire che nel tuo pc non hai questo problema, come l'hai impostato?

 

Non ho impostato nulla, funziona normalmente con le impostazioni di default, l'unica cosa firefox è impostato per aprire i nuovi documenti in un nuovo tab tramite "tab mix plus" ma non credo che sia influente.

Se non ho capito male se avvi più istanze da linea di comando non ci sono problemi, l'unica è verificare le associazioni in kde o pensare ad un suo errore.

----------

## Sparker

Intanto il problema non è un problema  :Smile: 

Alcuni programmi sono pensati per funzionare come istanza separate (es. konsole, vim, kwrite) altri in un'unica istanza (es. firefox, amarok)

Per firefox la spiegazione è semplice, infatti avviare tramite un'icona e aprire una nuova finestra non sono la stessa cosa. Nel primo caso è il desktop manager che lancia il processo (e quindi fa partire il segnale di avvio) mentre nel secondo caso è firefox stesso (e quindi non parte la segnalazione di avvio). Lo stesso (circa) se lo lanci da konsole.

Per il player mp3, come già detto, dipende da come è impostata l'associazione in konqueror e quali parametri passi al player. Sta all'utente modificarla correttamente.

Per in cursore di avvio che rimane acceso per un po' di tempo: alcuni programmi notificano a kde il completamento dell'avvio, altri no. Ad esempio nel caso estremo di un programma che crasha a kde non può essere notifica l'avvenuto avvio e quindi il cursore rimane lampeggiante finché non scade un certo timeout.

----------

